# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  اجرا شدن فایل بعد از کپی شدن

## Makhmal_khan1368

سلام دوستان.
چطور میشه یه فایلی رو که کپی کردی و بعد از Paste شدن بلافاصله اون فایل (با هر فرمتی) اجرا بشه ؟ 

میدونم که نیاز به برنامه نویسی هست اما متاسفانه برنامه نویس نیستم و زیاد هم سر در نمیارم. و میخوام که شروع کنم به یادگیری. اگر دوستی هست که حوصله بر خرج بدن و پاسخ بدن بسیار ممنون میشم

----------

